# Cyp.parviflorum



## tenman (May 7, 2010)

This has been open about a week, but by the time I get out there to shoot it, the sun is so bright there is no compensating for it. 

Now if I could figure out why the kentuckiense hasn't come up yet.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 7, 2010)

tenman said:


> This has been open about a week, but by the time I get out there to shoot it, the sun is so bright there is no compensating for it.
> 
> Now if I could figure out why the kentuckiense hasn't come up yet.



It looks like a sister to mine (even the pic)! Ususally kentuckiense is a late grower, but if it hasn't shown at all, then there may be a problem. Still, since the reginae is up and flowering, then it is quite odd that kentuckiense hasn't shown at all. It has been a strange year for weather here and things are flowering at odd times. I'd give a little poke down there to see what's happening though.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2010)

Very nice -- so graceful.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 7, 2010)

Strange...my kentuckiense fully grown and its bud is maturing...reginae is still only 2 " tall...it had another growth but a squirrel took care of that............


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2010)

Very nice! Does it have a fragrance? How large is the flower?


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> It looks like a sister to mine (even the pic)!



It does look very similar, however it looks to me like this one could be the smaller _var. makasin_ or _var. parviflorum_. The pouch shape seems more like the smaller variety.


----------



## Dido (May 8, 2010)

Very nice plant. 

Oh will this winter caused us all some loses. 

I losed my Bernie. I am waiting and waiting an yesterday had a look. 
Very expensive compost I can say.


----------

